# Outback 280 Rs Front Fiberglass Cap



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I am just wondering what folks on here use to protect the fiberglass front cap from rock and sand chips.We will be heading to Alberta in the near future to pick up our new unit.I know we will encounter lots of sand, rock,ect on the roads.Especially through the high mountain pass.We are concerned about doing damage to the front end of trailor by the time we get it home.So far tossing the idea around of putting Line X on the bottom portion about 3 ft up where most of the chip damage may occurr.Any other idea's out there please post.The dealer is on our case to go pick it up but the road conditions are not in our favor and temperatures still in the minus at night where we have to pick it up.Trying to hold off as long as we can for better conditions.Thanks


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

You can get some 3M film stuff. My wife used it on one of her bikes, and it saved the paint very well. It was expensive for a bike, so for a camper - $$$$.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

robertized said:


> Tourdfox after reading your post, it got me to thinking about how to protect the front cap on our TT. You said you needed something so you could get your TT home through some harsh road conditions, and your dealer was anxious for you to pick up your new unit. I found this product from a company named PRO-TINT INC. the product name is "QP Clear Spray Peel". The web address is www.protint.com/media/QPClearSprayPeel.pdf , it states that one of the uses is for RVs, and it can be use short term or long term, I will be looking at this for our TT. Good luck and be safe.


That stuff looks great! Somebody try it and report back!


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

I will second that.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Nowhere do I see the word "durable". Sounds like it is as soft as paint.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

The first word of the sentence is A. If you mean the paragraph caption your correct I missed that amongst all the rhetoric.

Still not convinced.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> You can get some 3M film stuff. My wife used it on one of her bikes, and it saved the paint very well. It was expensive for a bike, so for a camper - $$$$.


 Checked out Pro Tint.Don't think this is what i am looking for , Allthough after the easter holiday i will phone the 800 number and see what they have for Canadian dealers.At this point.Pretty sure Line X for the bottom few feet and maybe 3M the top portion.Without some sort of protection i believe the cap will get severely beaten up in no time.What i have seen and read.Line X is a great product and is used on RV's.The dealer/installer said he does about 50 RV's a year.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> You can get some 3M film stuff. My wife used it on one of her bikes, and it saved the paint very well. It was expensive for a bike, so for a camper - $$$$.


 Checked out Pro Tint.Don't think this is what i am looking for , Allthough after the easter holiday i will phone the 800 number and see what they have for Canadian dealers.At this point.Pretty sure Line X for the bottom few feet and maybe 3M the top portion.Without some sort of protection i believe the cap will get severely beaten up in no time.What i have seen and read.Line X is a great product and is used on RV's.The dealer/installer said he does about 50 RV's a year.
[/quote]
Going with the Line X product.The dealer is going to deliver the unit to the local Line X dealer in Red Deer AB. and will be ready for us when we pick the unit up on the 13 Th and head back to BC.


----------

